# My 20 gal tall planted tank



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Well lots of you have been so kind on the Planted Tank folder with all your advice, so here are some pics of the "semi-finished" product. Now I will preface this by saying that I have a feeling I am overplanted for a 20 gal. I didn't realize when I got the plants that there were 3 plants in each pkg not one so I ended up with a ton! So I imagine I will move things around a bit before Im done.

I did a beaslbob substrate - peat, sand, gravel. Overdid it a little on the peat but I think it will be ok! 



The little fake stone thing in the middle is actually just "holding the place" for some type of stone cave that I plan on making when I get the stone questions ironed out. I definitely need some type of taller structure. The stones that are in there now are sealed ones I got at the lfs.


Any idea what that little plant in the front is? (didn't have a label on it)

I have no idea how quickly these are going to grow, so if you notice that I have put a potentially huge background plant in the foreground or vice versa, please let me know!! The white ribbon plants in the back, I didn't realize til I looked it up that they were some type of bamboo...will they get big? I put them in the back figuring they will grow taller but no idea on how quickly. And this java is so tall! I was surprised, my java in my fry tank is much curlier and shorter...



Water was clear yesterday but cycle is starting so it is a little cloudy today. Ammo is at .25, pH 8.0 (hoping the peat will bring this down), no nitrites or nitrates yet. No fish til later. Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Don't forget that plants grow and if they're happy, biig and fast. Make future plans! I suspect one of your plants will take off and out compete the others.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

NeonShark666 said:


> Don't forget that plants grow and if they're happy, biig and fast. Make future plans! I suspect one of your plants will take off and out compete the others.


Yes I imagine that will happen. Do you have any idea of which one will go crazy? I know the "frilly" one on the far right goes nuts in my other tank. I actually didn't buy that one, just took a runner out of the other I have. It does become annoying if I don't chop it once in awhile, but the guppies love it so I keep it *Glasses*


----------



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

Looks good to me. I just set up my beaslbob type tank Saturday so we started at the same time. Mines a 29g and also isn't finished, still waiting on plants to get here before I finish filling it up with water. Being new myself I have no clue what any of the plants are. 

Good Luck


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks Elizabeth! It will be interesting to see how both our tanks progress. I wonder how many beaslbob tanks there are on here? And if Bob knows the impact he has had on our lives? lol!!

Enjoy your new tank!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice looking. I am not 100% sure, but I think those plants that are a varigated type (white edges on theleaves) are not true aquatic plants and will eventually rot. Somebody else can confirm. I know Petco sells them as aquatic plants.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think it looks nice.Of course IMO there is no overplanting,lol.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Nice looking. I am not 100% sure, but I think those plants that are a varigated type (white edges on theleaves) are not true aquatic plants and will eventually rot. Somebody else can confirm. I know Petco sells them as aquatic plants.


Thanks for the info, I think you are right - I already took them out. I read about them after I bought them *sh .They will become part of my betta tank for now. 

My 20 gal tank looks much different now. I donated my danios so I just have the guppies and my pleco, the guppy fry will be more than enough to stock the tanks. I will try to get a pic or two up tomorrow. And despite the fact I wanted to downsize, what did I do? Went and bought another tank. Only 10 gal, but my husband is still gonna kill me. Well the eco-complete came in and I needed a place to use it right? WHY didn't anyone warn me that this hobby is addictive????


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

a few changes in the tank

A little worried about the plant on the far right, seems to be turning brown on half of it, but I did notice the pleco fusses over it, maybe he is munching...


This one doesn't look like it will make it, but who knows, there is a little green left.


This male guppy has little dog syndrome and bullies the pleco for his zucchini. Amazing to watch this giant fish get scared off by a guppy! I do have a question about the rock in the picture though. It was bought at petco as a sealed rock, safe for aquariums. Now it is rusting?? Can that be safe, doesn't it mean there is iron leaching into the water, or no?

Running two filters right now, just keeping the biofilter on the smaller one alive til I get the 10 gal set up this weekend.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If its a crypt(Which it kinda looks like one)Then i wouldnt worry too much.They usually melt when placed in a new tank and sometimes when moved around the same tank,and even when you do massive waterhanges and the params are way different.Just suck up the old melted leaves,and leave the plant be,and it should grow back.

Could not tell you on the rock,but if it was me,i would take it out.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks very much! I will take that rock out. Bummer tho, it is a pretty rock.


----------

